# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Dana With Some Big News

## $$TML 4 LIFE$$

http://www.mmanews.com/ufc/Dana-Whit...rall-Show.html

----------


## rar1015

Well if you ask me it really doesn't look like Chuck is going to be getting his title back anytime soon.

----------


## J-Dogg

I think chuck can be silva, and chuck and rampage will fight again. I don't think that Chuck can beat rampage though.

----------


## BG

Man I would love to see Rampage kick the shit out of Wandy since he's under a way better training team.

----------


## J-Dogg

I think Rampage can beat Wandi in the cage, the fighting in the cage leans towards a good boxers style. Wandi is not going to try to take him down to the ground...even if he did page was able to wrestle with Henderson. 

The best counter to Wandi's looping punches is Rampages strait punches.

----------


## BG

> I think Rampage can beat Wandi in the cage, the fighting in the cage leans towards a good boxers style. Wandi is not going to try to take him down to the ground...even if he did page was able to wrestle with Henderson. 
> 
> The best counter to Wandi's looping punches is Rampages strait punches.


True but its the knees that gets Rampage evrytime, Im sure he knows how to get out of the clinch by now.

----------


## Panzerfaust

I gotta admit, I get a chuckle out of the Rampage can beat Wanderlei comments.

What does a cage have to do with boxing technique?  :LOL:  When has Wanderlei ever tried to take Rampage down? Sure he tried a few trips, but they weren't out of desperation. He will stand and trade with Rampage all night. 

Wanderlei is Rampage's worst nightmare matchup just as Rampage is Chuck's worst matchup.

Wanderlei is training at Extreme Couture now too, so they both have solid camps.

----------


## Logan13

> Man I would love to see Rampage kick the shit out of Wandy since he's under a way better training team.


one thing is for sure, it will be a very aggressive fight.

----------

